
Show HN: Freeciv WebGL 3D - roschdal
http://play.freeciv.org/blog/2017/12/freeciv-webgl-3d-models-redesigned-and-updated/?smp
======
SwellJoe
It looks great (and is playable on HiDPI, which FreeCIV native isn't, or
wasn't last time I tried), but I still find the controls in the WebGL version
entirely unusable. They're so fidgety, click-drag to move doesn't work (at
least in Firefox on Linux), and I keep unintentionally interrupting my workers
or just selecting the wrong unit to move.

I want to like it; as I love FreeCiv and have played it off and on for years
(when I get bored with Civ, I might fire up a FreeCiv game for different
mechanics), but it's really tedious to explore and do things. Hotkeys work,
and I might be able to get comfortable enough with them to be efficient with
them if I play a little longer to get my muscle memory back (it's been a few
years since I really had much time for long Civ games), but the mouse is
almost worse than useless.

~~~
ChickeNES
Yeah, I accidentally zoomed out and it's almost impossible to zoom in on
Firefox on Mac

------
fsiefken
Perhaps someone can come up with a WebVR / A-frame variant.

~~~
roschdal
-Anaglyph support: [http://play.freeciv.org/blog/2017/08/freeciv-webgl-now-has-a...](http://play.freeciv.org/blog/2017/08/freeciv-webgl-now-has-anaglyph-3d-support/)

-Google Cardboard support: [http://play.freeciv.org/blog/2017/06/freeciv-webgl-with-3d-v...](http://play.freeciv.org/blog/2017/06/freeciv-webgl-with-3d-vr-cardboard-and-speech-recognition-beta-support/)

------
fartcannon
Incredible work! Forgive me if I overlooked it in my excitement, but what
technology handles the networking of this masterpiece and could something like
socket.io handle it?

~~~
roschdal
Thanks! The technologies in Freeciv-web are described here:
[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web) Some techs used are Nginx, Tornado, the server is implemented in C and
there is a proxy implemented in Python. The 3D engine is Three.js.

------
roschdal
Freeciv WebGL has been updated with new 3D models today. Please post your
feedback here on HN.

[https://play.freeciv.org](https://play.freeciv.org)

~~~
BatFastard
First few times I tried to start a game, I entered my name as required. But
then it would prompt me for a password while still telling me I could play
without an account.

After trying an few times with no luck I tried a more complicated user name,
and it let me it. You should give people better feedback when they selected a
user name that is already taken. Personally using a user name to create an
account is bad, better to use an email address which is unique.

~~~
BatFastard
Gave up a couple of turns later when I got into map moving mode and we unable
to get out of it to move my units.

------
bhouston
Please allow for easy registry via integrating Google or Facebook logins. I
know that many are philosophically against that, but it sure makes it easy to
sign up and remember the password.

~~~
camgunz
Yep I'm against it. Please don't require me to hand over my private
information in order to play your game. Same thing for Google Captcha (though
Freeciv isn't using it); please stop using this.

~~~
BenjiWiebe
That's actually why I prefer to log in with Google; my passwords stay safely
hidden away from whatever site I'm logging into, plus I can easily revoke that
site's login if I choose to.

~~~
Fnoord
How about a password manager instead?

